

Apple is Back in the Enterprise Game - solipsist
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2011/01/its-official-apple-is-an-enter.php

======
brudgers
> _"However, Apple's enterprise strategy has been a mystery for the past
> couple years"_

When your strategy is a mystery, you're not in the enterprise game. Playing
the enterprise game requires one to have a roadmap.

